# Good Info.....GPS & Cell Phones



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

PLEASE READ ALL OF THIS IT CONTAINS SOME GOOD INFO. 

This gives us something to think about with all our new electronic technology.

GPS

A couple of weeks ago a friend told me that someone she knew had their car broken into while they were at a football match. Their car was parked on the green which was adjacent to the football stadium and specially allotted to football fans. Things stolen from the car included a garage door remote control, some money and a GPS which had been prominently mounted on the dashboard.

When the victims got home, they found that their house had been ransacked and just about everything worth anything had been stolen.

The thieves had used the GPS to guide them to the house. They then used the garage remote control to open the garage door and gain entry to the house. The thieves knew the owners were at the football game, they knew what time the game was scheduled to finish and so they knew how much time they had to clean out the house. It would appear that they had brought a t ruck to empty the house of its contents.

MOBILE PHONE

I never thought of this.......
This lady has now changed her habit of how she lists her names on her mobile phone after her handbag was stolen. Her handbag, which contained her cell phone, credit card, wallet... Etc...was stolen.


20 minutes later when she called her hubby, from a pay phone telling him what had happened, hubby says 'I received your text asking about our Pin number and I've replied a little while ago.'


When they rushed down to the bank, the bank staff told them all the money was already withdrawn. The thief had actually used the stolen cell phone to text 'hubby' in the contact list and got hold of the pin number. Within 20 minutes he had withdrawn all the money from their bank account.

Moral of the lesson:

Do not disclose the relationship between you and the people in your contact list. 
Avoid using names like Home, Honey, Hubby, Sweetheart, Dad, Mom, etc.... 

And very importantly, when sensitive info is being asked through texts, CONFIRM by calling back. 

Also, when you're being text by friends or family to meet them somewhere, be sure to call back to confirm that the message came from them. If you don't reach them, be very careful about going places to meet 'family and friends' who text you.

*PLEASE PASS THIS ON


* I never thought about THAT! As of now, I no longer have 'home' listed on my cell phone


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I guess I don't have a criminal mind. I wouldn't have thought of those things!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you.
My friend's purse was stolen one day and her calendar had a dentist appt 3 months later. Durning that appt. her house was broken into


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! I never would have thought of these things! (I'd make a lousy criminal!) I've copied and sent that to my kids and family. Thanks for posting it.

Wouldn't it be incredible if we didn't have to think about things like this?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My wallet was stolen in Italy, just cash and 2 credit cards, never thought phone & palm would have been worse. Never believe Am Ex will get you a new card away from your home address, if my DD had not been with me I would have been broke and begging.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting the good advice.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a bit paranoid about these things. As a result I never have my address or name anywhere in my car. I keep my insurance and registration in my wallet. I don't keep spare housekeys in the car either.

And, most importantly, when I got my new iPhone, I set it to lock after 2 minutes. And I posted a reward on the front page. When someone turns it on, it is locked but they can read the reward - $300 (the price of the phone) and my work phone number. The lock thing was annoying for a bit, but I am used to it now. Oh, and at first I used my ATM PIN number as the lock, but then thought if someone managed to figure out that number and unlock the phone, they could get into my bank account. 

Amazing that we have to waste time and energy to outsmart these dirtballs, no?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got a Sprint Palm Pre and was cruising about looking for info on phone GPS! Wow...I will certainly do some modifications... People could access just about anything from this phone. Sprint did have me set up a password at their security site that will allow me to destroy all the info on my phone if it's lost...but still. 

This deserves a "BUMP" just for the sensible the cautions.Thanks Sandi.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Egads, even more to think about. Someone doesn't need to steal anything from you though to have a blast with your money. Remember when I changed electric companies and they automatically turned me over to collections even though my bill was paid? The collections 'lady' gave my bank card info or sold it, don't know which, to another 'lady' in Tx and she had a blast with my bank card all over the internet. After I went to the public utilities commission and begged them to listen to the tape of her call to me she was fired on the spot and I got one heck of an apology but the police said this is a victimless crime and don't even take a report about it. Oh, and this woman who had fun with my bank card has my address too. Lovely, huh?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> I just got a Sprint Palm Pre and was cruising about looking for info on phone GPS! Wow...I will certainly do some modifications... People could access just about anything from this phone. Sprint did have me set up a password at their security site that will allow me to destroy all the info on my phone if it's lost...but still.
> 
> This deserves a "BUMP" just for the sensible the cautions.Thanks Sandi.


How do you like the Palm Pre? I just saw it the other day and it looks nice. Can you get your email automatically on your phone and does it have full web access?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I absolutely love the Palm Pre. It's my first smart phone and is is ever smart! Thankfully I am a bit techie and love new challenges because the learning curve on this item is sorta huge when you go from pushing a button to say "hello" to surfing the web on you phone.

Yes I can access my e-mail just about anything I can do on my laptop plus more. It's just flat out amazing. I thought the GPS was gee whiz till I downloaded an App called Pandora. OMG...It's a web radio that you type in the type of music you like...or just a song and it will intuitively find you zillions of songs and albums to listen to that you will love. Just incredible. And the camera takes wonderful pictures, too. 
This picture of Riley was taken with my Palm Pre!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My DD game me a new IPhone. This was such a wonderful jester. She wanted me to have the latest technology but it is way too advanced for me. I can't even answer it part of the time. It is just too much on one little device. Plus my fingers must be much fatter than the average, just typing on the IPhone takes a lot of practice.

OH, to have my simple little Sprint/Nexter ic502 back activated and my 5 year old Palm.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Sandi,
The lastest iphone update on itunes will let you turn the iphone sideways and it will give you a sideways keypad. Lots wider and easier to type on. 
Dawna


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think this phone already does this, at least it did when my DD was telling me how great it was. I though I may have turned off this feature when I was trying to find my way through it. I have not updated anything, do no know how, any suggestions?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Check into all the wonderful apps!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The only "app" I can use is the candle in case I get to go to a concert, and then I don't know how to keep the phone from going off after a few seconds.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> I absolutely love the Palm Pre. It's my first smart phone and is is ever smart! Thankfully I am a bit techie and love new challenges because the learning curve on this item is sorta huge when you go from pushing a button to say "hello" to surfing the web on you phone.
> 
> Yes I can access my e-mail just about anything I can do on my laptop plus more. It's just flat out amazing. I thought the GPS was gee whiz till I downloaded an App called Pandora. OMG...It's a web radio that you type in the type of music you like...or just a song and it will intuitively find you zillions of songs and albums to listen to that you will love. Just incredible. And the camera takes wonderful pictures, too.
> This picture of Riley was taken with my Palm Pre!


Oh I love the song app! That's got to be a lot of fun. I have the Blackberry Storm and don't know a quarter of what it can do. If hubby had it, he'd use every app it has on it but oh I don't like instruction books. I'm still trying to figure out what bedside mode does.It took me a half hour to figure out how to make a call on it! Now the GPS part of it I figured out right away  Still haven't figured out the hands voice stuff and hubby uses his al the time but on a different phone. I guess we use what's important to us?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Plus my fingers must be much fatter than the average, just typing on the IPhone takes a lot of practice.
> 
> OH, to have my simple little Sprint/Nexter ic502 back activated and my 5 year old Palm.


My little techie grandkiddo couldn't type on it with her little fingers either. I tried, I failed, I went Storm instead


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The slide out keypad on the Pre is pretty slick. I dont care much for typing on a touch screeen. So many choices...it's nice we can all try diff ones to find the one that suits us. I origionally got a Lotus, and turned it in because the screen was too small. With the Pre (as with the IPhone), you can spread the screen to zoom in. That's key for these old eyes.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

My DD got the new iphone and loves it. The new one has the side typing app now so the keyboard is larger and it also has a feature that if your phone is lost you can track it and better still wipe it of all info from home.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> it also has a feature that if your phone is lost you can track it and better still wipe it of all info from home.


This was a key selling feature for my Pre as well... I like that my data is stored on-line and I can wipe it off the phone if it's taken and get it all back on my replacement phone.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Good information. Sheesh it is amazing what a dishonest person will think of.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Amazing*

I also have lock and password on my iPhone and will set it to destroy all data on phone if accessed after 10 trys.

I should reconfigure my GPS with home info.

I should also mention that we use ADT security system also to prevent home theft. There seems to be more of that going around as the economy sours.

Good to know.

Ahava


----------

